# Guineas into pounds???



## limerick2 (9 August 2008)

I was wondering if anyody could tell me how you convert guineas into pounds?

With regards to horse auctions!!

Thanks


----------



## ladylisa (9 August 2008)

One Guinea (sp) is £ 1.05p
Hope that helps


----------



## dieseldog (9 August 2008)

A Guinea is £1.05


----------



## Doris'Dad (9 August 2008)

Multiply the guinea figure by 21 and then divide by 20 to give the pound figure. Or just multiply the guinea figure by 1.05.


----------

